# January 2016 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to January's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, LoriF!*

LoriF (10 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

jmc (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Saranda (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

RedHorseRidge (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DressageDreamer (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Passion4Horses (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Phantomcolt18 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

IndiesaurusRex (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Peachy (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Mingiz (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Werecat (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Been There Dun That (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Cherrij (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

amberly (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

mypaltrooper (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Zora (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

frlsgirl (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

ShirtHotTeez (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Falcor74 (0 votes)


----------

